# A day on the St. Croix River.



## petro (Sep 23, 2019)

Just a few pictures from the river between WI and MN. Sun. Sept 22.


New Stillwater bridge to WI that took over 20 years of studies of the protected riverway and Congressional approval to finally build.

The old Stillwater lift bridge under repair for a future bike trail.

Gotta have a riverboat picture.


River was high. This is usually an island.
  

Interstate 94 bridge at Hudson WI.
River flows into Mississippi just a few miles south of here in Prescott.


Just camera phone pics, but the fishing was slow and thought I would share a little info. Image appears better if you click on it.
More on the river.
Saint Croix National Scenic Riverway (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Oddball (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm stunned that the crappy old lift bridge didn't have a major failure in the absurd amount of time it took for the new bridge to be built.


----------



## petro (Sep 23, 2019)

Oddball said:


> I'm stunned that the crappy old lift bridge didn't have a major failure in the absurd amount of time it took for the new bridge to be built.


Did get closed a few times because an oversize truck tried to cross. Even after banning truck traffic in 2009. Damaged the bridge. They have it disassembled and one part of it anchored in the middle of river for the work being done.

New bridge was long overdue. Town is a little more sane without all that traffic along the river. Took 20 minutes off the drive.


----------



## petro (Jun 19, 2021)

Another day today on the river. Dumped the boat in the Mississippi in Hastings and boated up the Lower St. Croix to I 94.
A few pics...




Prescott Wisconsin where the St Croix dumps into the Mississippi.





Nice sandbar for grilling brats and a couple cool beers.



MN on left, WI on right.
Lot of boats of every size out.



Up near I 94. Hudson, Wi.


River was probably 12 to 15 feet lower than my first posts due to a long drought right now.
Will bump the thread again next time I go cruising the river.


----------

